# Egg Share Live Chat 12/02



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi ladies

I have arranged for us to use the garden room in the live chat room on

Sunday 12th February 830-930

I will be in chat room from about 8pm

So hope to see a few of u there!!

Emilyxx


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi Emily

Thank you for arranging this, count me in !

Susana
xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## stockportsun (Mar 11, 2004)

Hi emily and Susana

I may pop in again if thats ok with you both? keep my finger on the pulse  

Susana  Looking fwd to the next meet up  ..... ill wear something orange so you can not fail to notice me  

Emily  I hope your pain has gone now chuck  
                                                                  love lesley xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hope to be there too!!!!  see u sunday girls!

Helen xx


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hiya girls

Sorry I won't be able to join you  in the chatroom this sunday , hopefully I'll be able to join the next one.

xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi folks

Just a note 

I am having a few issues with chat room atm

Will try to sort asap

Emilyxx


----------

